# Masquer Disque Dur



## fleece (8 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous
j'ai une p'tite question :
Esr-ce qu'on peut Masquer le dique dur sur le bureau ?


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2008)

Préférences du finder > onglet ''générales'' > décochez les disques à cacher.

Une petite recherche sur le forum avec les mots clefs ''masquer disque dur'' t'aurais aussi donné la réponse


----------

